# Friday Night Update



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We had a few hold ups but we were finally able to make on the water by about 9:45. Our 2 GREENHORNS had some trouble securing their license. Anyway we hit the first couple of spots and picked up some fish and things began to look up. Then the damn wind started so it kind of limited my spots from there own out. We ended up calling it quits at about 2:45 AM. We ended up with 17 and 3 jarheads should have been about 24 :banghead. There was 3 complete misses:hoppingmad and had the rest get up when we were trying to get the newbies lined up for the shots. Oh well, I bit my tongue and pressed on, they had fun so I guess thats what counts. Next week will be all business, no more piddlin around!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn fine job there! Thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Awsome-fine mess of fish there!!! Hope to have my boat ready in the next couple of weeks,genny showed up yesterday hopefully get the lights next week.Do you still sell gig poles around panama city or mexico beach? Keep the reports and photos coming.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *IGIG2 (3/15/2009)*Awsome-fine mess of fish there!!! Hope to have my boat ready in the next couple of weeks,genny showed up yesterday hopefully get the lights next week.Do you still sell gig poles around panama city or mexico beach? Keep the reports and photos coming.


Boyett & Casey Hardware has them I know for sure. If they are out just let me know and I can give you some more stores to look at.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job on the flatties. Some of those look like November flounder.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice mess of fish man!!!!!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice mess there..good way to start off a new season.


----------

